# Giftiges Petermännchen sticht Badegäste an der Nordsee



## Andal (25. August 2020)

Recht haben die Petermännchen. Es ist ihre Nordsee und die anderen nur Besucher. Sollen sie aufpassen, oder zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## der matti (27. August 2020)

Sie zählen zu den gefährlichsten europäischen Gifttieren. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petermännchen
Gibt es noch Heimatkunde in der Schule?


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2020)

Niedliches Tierchen.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. August 2020)

Nordsee: Giftiger Fisch Petermännchen sticht an Küste häufiger zu
					

Der Name ist harmlos, der Fisch aber nicht: Küstenurlauber machen zurzeit unliebsame Bekanntschaft mit dem giftigen Petermännchen.




					www.bild.de


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. August 2020)

Die habe ich schon 1983 im Kattegatt vor der dänischen Insel Laesö in rauhen Mengen an den Häfen und beim Brandungsangeln gefangen.
Klein (20-35 cm) und gierig gingen sie auf eigentlich *jeden* Köder und wenn man sie vorsichtig handhabte (gleich Abschneiden des Kopfes hinter dem Gift-Stachel der Rückenflosse) waren die in der Küche sogar recht schmackhaft!


----------



## boot (27. August 2020)

Wenn ich Dienst habe und nachts an der Flensburger Förde mit einer Taschenlampe in das Wasser leuchte, sehe ich reichlich Petermännchen im flachem Wasser.


----------



## Tomasz (31. August 2020)

Mein erstes Petermännchen hatte ich letztes Jahr in Kroatien auf einen Meerforellenblinker gefangen. Die Giftstacheln der Rückenflosse sind eigentlich sehr gut zu erkennen. Dass der Fisch auch auf den Kiemendeckeln Giftstacheln hat, hatte ich überlesen. Es ging dennoch gut. Nachdem der Fisch tot war, habe ich die Giftstacheln mit einer Zange gezogen. Nach dem braten ist das Gift aber ohnehin zerstört.
In Butter gebraten war er dann sogar sehr lecker.






Gruß
Tomasz


----------



## plinse (3. Oktober 2022)

der matti schrieb:


> Sie zählen zu den gefährlichsten europäischen Gifttieren. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petermännchen
> Gibt es noch Heimatkunde in der Schule?


Noch viel "schlimmer", der kommt ja nicht mal in der aktuellen Angelscheinausbildung (von Niedersachsen) vor. Ich weiß nicht wie viele Fragen zum Aal, Fischbilder von allen möglichen Weißfischen, die alle nicht geschützt sind, ob man Rotauge und Rotfeder auseinanderhalten kann - so what... das Petermännchen ist aber nicht mal erwähnt !!
Gerade Angler sollten den Fisch direkt erkennen können und zwar auf Anhieb, bevor sie das kleine zappelnde Etwas an der Leine auch nur anfassen!



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Die habe ich schon 1983 im Kattegatt vor der dänischen Insel Laesö in rauhen Mengen an den Häfen und beim Brandungsangeln gefangen.
> Klein (20-35 cm) und gierig gingen sie auf eigentlich *jeden* Köder und wenn man sie vorsichtig handhabte (gleich Abschneiden des Kopfes hinter dem Gift-Stachel der Rückenflosse) waren die in der Küche sogar recht schmackhaft!


So kenne ich sie auch, nicht 1983, ein paar Jahre später aber als wir "Bengels" im Heimathafen je nach Saison Dorsch, Hering und Platte von der Mole gefangen haben, hat uns der Hafenmeister mal zur Seite genommen, hat auf das Petermännchen hingewiesen, später, als er als Fischer mal eins gefangen hatte, hat er uns wieder von der Mole geholt und es zusammen mit uns verwertet, mit dem Hinweis, sollten wir uns nicht sicher sein und mal eines fangen, sollten wir zu Ihm kommen!
Vor gut 30 Jahren waren das noch andere Zeiten  und der alte Hase von Hafenmeister war generell super drauf, sowohl mit seinem Engagement als auch mit seinem schwarzen Humor!

Ich habe immer beim Segeln in dänischen Gewässer mit der dortigen Karte geangelt, habe jetzt dann doch mal gegen meine Überzeugung die hiesige Fischerprüfung gemacht und musste erstaunt feststellen, *dass das Petermännchen* zumindest im Rahmen der Fishing-King Onlineausbildung, die ja an sich nicht schlecht ist, *keines Wortes gewürdigt wird.*
Ich habe denen das auch mal geschrieben, bin mal gespannt.
Andererseits ist das aber ein Thema des Fischereiverbandes, der Fisch spielt ausbildungs- und prüfungsseitig keine Rolle. Zahlreiche Fragen zum Aal, die sich inhaltsgleich in der Anzahl sicher halbieren ließen, dass er in der Sargassosee laicht, dass er zum laichen vom Süß- ins Salzwasser abwandert, wie er dabei ausschaut, dass er nur ein Mal im Leben laicht, ... dass eine Quappe kehlständige Bauchflossen hat, ... als ob das hierzulande eine Rolle spielen würde und als ob man ne Quappe nicht auch sonst erkennen würde 
Da käme es auf ein Fischbild und 2-3 Fragen extra auch nicht drauf an 

Zum Petermännchen dabei aber kein Wort! Nicht mal die Zielgruppen werden gezielt unterrichtet, über Heimatkunde braucht man da nicht erst nachdenken  .

Die Deutschen und Ihre Scheine - schon eine Ecke lächerlich - ich bin an der Ostseeküste mit sehr gutem Draht zum alten Hafenmeister groß geworden... Black Humor @ its best - aus gutem Grund ... das ist ja nicht nur beim Fischereischein so... deutsche Sportbootführerscheine werden ja beispielsweise in Frankreich an der Atlantikküste als Behindertenausweise anerkannt 
Dazu auch der Urlaubsfischereischein beispielsweise in Schleswig Holstein. Das Merkblatt ist nicht schlecht aber so ein Bild wie das von Tomasz, das würde ja vollkommen reichen. 2 rote Kringel rein malen um die Giftstacheln (Rückelflosse, Kiemendeckel), ein paar Zeilen Information, fertig. Der informationszugängliche Urlaubsangler, der das Merkblatt liest, wäre informiert, den anderen kann man eh nicht helfen 

Petermännchen habe ich über die Jahre immer mal wieder welche gefangen, oft nachmittags/abends von Hafenmolen beim Sommertörn, genau in der Touristensaison. Man darf sie halt auch in der Dämmerung nicht für einen kleinen Dorsch halten. Wenn sie einen Angler stechen, ist das aber wohl meist die Verwechslung, die dem zu Grunde lag... oder halt die totale Unkenntnis.
Die Natur ist halt nicht so blöd wie unsere Gesellschaft  . Die Giftstacheln sitzen effektiv genau dort, wo man als erstes hin greift, der Fisch muss also vor dem ersten Griff identifiziert sein. Die offizielle Ausbildung trägt nichts dazu bei, dass dies gelingt.

VG, Eike


----------



## Wollebre (3. Oktober 2022)

Vergiss die Fischerprüfung und die Ausbildung dazu. Reinste Gelddruckmaschine.....  Wenn es etwas bringen würde, hätten wir in den diversen Angelforen kaum noch etwas zu schreiben....
Nach Einführung wollte ich die Prüfung auch machen da im Verein gern gesehen war. Alle Unterlagen besorgt, nicht eine einzige Frage über Meeresfische, dafür aber über irgendwelche Flossenträger in Bergseen in den Alpen.....  Als fast reiner Meeresangler habe ich dann darauf verzichtet. Damals noch in Bremen wohnend, brauchte man eh keine Prüfung, um in der Weser zu angeln. Nach Umzug nach Niedersachsen angel ich nur noch im Ausland.  

Aber zurück zum Petermännchen.
Vor vielen Jahren beim Abhaken in DK hat es mich dann auch mal erwischt. Dänischer Mitangler hat mir geraten sofort zur Hafenkneipe zu gehen und mehrmals heißes Wasser auf die Stichstelle zu geben. Hat geholfen, keine Rötung und keine Schwellung gekommen. Nur die Einstichstelle konnte man noch einige Tage sehen. Seitdem habe ich immer einen Lederhandschuh dabei.

Hilfemaßnahmen und warum heißes Wasser hilft:



			Petermännchen - Informationszentrale gegen Vergiftungen


----------



## buttweisser (3. Oktober 2022)

Es muß nicht unbedingt heißes Wasser sein. Manche nehmen auch Kaffee oder Tee. Aber bitte nicht verbrühen...


----------



## alexpp (3. Oktober 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Es muß nicht unbedingt heißes Wasser sein. Manche nehmen auch Kaffee oder Tee. Aber bitte nicht verbrühen...


Für mich sind Kriebelmückenbisse sehr problematisch, nach zwei Bissen einen Stichheiler (z.B. Beurer BR 60) besorgt, in der Hoffnung, dass der tatsächlich Hilft.
Weil ansonsten bin ich jeweils etwa eine Woche arbeitsunfähig, heftige Schwellung und zum Teil mit ekelhaften nässenden Wunden. Im Netz sind einige Bilder zu finden.


----------



## plinse (3. Oktober 2022)

Wollebre 
Mir geht es ja so ähnlich, kam auch bestens angelnd durch ohne deutschen Fischereischein bisher, ABER jetzt bin ich Vater geworden, bis man den kleinen mit auf ein Segelboot nehmen kann, wird einige Zeit vergehen (mein Anspruch ist, dass er sich eigenverantwortlich fest halten kann, ich weiß, es gibt auch Leute, die segeln mit Säuglingen um die Welt, das würde ich aber nicht tun).
Familiär kann ich bestens zum Küstenurlaub unter kommen, 5min Fußweg und ich kann Brandungsruten auswerfen. 
Entweder arbeite ich da mit dem Urlauberfischereischein für 20€ für 4 zusammenhängende Wochen, 1x im Jahr verlängerbar oder mache "richtig" den Schein.
Erstausstellung erfolgt quasi zum 24-fachen Preis, dann reicht auch ein Beipackzettel ohne Prüfung 
Gerade jetzt mit Junior bin ich eher alle 1-2 Monate bei meinen Eltern und fast nie mehr als eine Woche am Stück. Damit ist der Urlaubsfischereischein weder praktikabel noch wirtschaftlich und Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht - also lieber etwas mehr Ausbildung und sei es nur für den Umgang mit der Bürokratie  ...

Besuch ist wie Fisch - nach 3 Tagen fängt er an zu stinken 
Schon nicht schlecht, wenn man dann einfach abends mal mit Angeln verschwinden und seine Ruhe genießen kann  , Fang hin oder her. Je nach Wetter Lenkdrachen oder Angeln 

Ja, schnelle Wärmeeinwirkung soll helfen, trotzdem nicht verkehrt, wenn man ohne Stich davon kommt.

Ich halte allgemein gesprochen eher nichts vom LipGripper, beim Petermännchen ist so ein Ding aber hilfreich.
Es gibt für mich 2 Ausgänge für den Fisch:

Er ist klein und gescheit gehakt - dann kann ich mit der Lösezange den Haken fassen und den Fisch über dem Wasser vom Haken drehen. Bei Plattfischhaken ist das meist möglich, beim Spinfischen braucht der Fisch dafür mehr Glück.
Er ist für die Küche interessant oder aber blöd gehakt, dann schnappe ich ihn mir mit dem LipGripper, abschlagen, stechen, mit der Zange abhaken, etwas warten, erste Rückenflosse raus schneiden und mit einem scharfen, nicht zu kleinen Messer unterhalb der Kiemendeckel ansetzen, beidseitig ein Schnitt nach schräg vorne - dann kann der Kopf am LipGripper gleich in die Mülltüte verfrachtet werden. Danach normal ausnehmen und küchenfertig machen.
Einzig er raubt je nach Vorgehen etwas Angelzeit. Wenn die beißen, beißen sie ja schnell zu Hauf und von der Art Fisch will ich keine im Eimer sammeln und dann später rein fassen. Deshalb verarbeite ich sie immer sofort und nicht als ganzen Fang des Tages im Anschluss.
Angel ich auf Platte, kann ich vor der Verarbeitung wieder auswerfen, blinkere ich (beispielsweise auf Hornhecht), ist halt Pause, bis der Fisch küchenfertig ist.

VG, Eike


----------



## HerrZebra (3. Oktober 2022)

Also ich denke mal das es an der Niedersächsischen Prüfung liegen wird wieso bei Fishing King dieses giftige, bösartige Ungeheuer nicht vorkommt.
Wir haben letztes Jahr in Schleswig-Holstein unseren Schein gemacht und da kommt es bei den Fischbildern sehr wohl vor. Also eine reine Auslegung der jeweiligen Länder.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (3. Oktober 2022)

Das Thema zeigt exemplarisch ein Grundlegendes Problem mit dem Fischereischein. 

Da sich die jeweiligen Fischereiprüfungen am bundeslandspezifischen Fischereirecht orientieren, werden halt auch entsprechend unterschiedliche Inhalte geprüft.

Dass zum Beispiel in der Prüfung die ich bei uns im Saarland gemacht habe, das Thema Meeresfisch bzw. Angelei am Meer überhaupt nicht vorkommt, ist mit Blick auf die Karte an für sich wenig verwunderlich.

Problematisch wird das ganze dadurch, dass die Prüfungen zwar länderspezifisch sind, der Schein aber in ganz Deutschland zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt. 

Eine vereinheitlichung oder zumindest eine Ergänzung der Lehrinhalte um gerade solche Themengebiete wäre hier schon lange überfällig, wird aber wohl so schnell nicht kommen.

Dass gerade dieser Fisch dann auch in einem Bundesland mit Küstengewässern ebenfalls nicht in der Prüfung vorkommt, kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## Colophonius (3. Oktober 2022)

Ein Wunder, dass die dänischen Angler noch nicht ausgestorben sind. Ohne diese wundervolle, praxisgerechte Prüfung wissen die ja gar nicht, wie man mit den Petermännchen umgeht.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (3. Oktober 2022)

Von der Prüfung an sich kann man sicherlich halten was man will. Wenn ich mich bei unseren Nachbarn in Frankreich teilweise so umsehe, wie da teilweise mit den Fischen umgegangen wird, insbesondere wenns ums Thema waidgerechtes töten geht, da würde dem ein oder anderen ne Sachkundeprüfung sicherlich nicht schaden. Ich bin mittlerweile ganz froh drüber, dass bei uns nicht jeder einfach so ans Wasser rennen kann. Ich habe das auch nicht immer so gesehen.


----------



## someuniqname (3. Oktober 2022)

Den Kollegen sollte man kennen -  in Kroatien ständig an der Angel. Am einfachsten war der folgende Ansatz, speziell wenn man vom SUP angelt mit wenig Platz: 1. Oberkiefer oder Unterkiefer per Arterienklemme fixieren. Damit wird der Zappler gut mit Abstand  kontrolliert 2. Kiemendorne und "Mittelscheitel" frisieren (am Besten mit einer Schere) 3. dann weiter wie gehabt...


----------



## Mescalero (4. Oktober 2022)

Dass dieser Fisch hier in Bayern kein Thema bei dem Lehrgang und der anschließenden Prüfung ist, leuchtet ein. Würde aber trotzdem nicht schaden, viele Leute machen Urlaub (mit Angel) in den Mittelmeerländern.

Aber in den Küstenbundesländern sollte das Männchen standardmäßig gleich am Anfang dran sein, das Stechpotenzial ist doch wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

na ja bei allem Für und Wider, etwas Eigenverantwortung ist manchmal schon gefragt. Als küstenferner Franke wusste ich erstmal auch nicht viel von Meeresfischen. Vor einem Angelurlaub im Norden machte ich mich halt schlau und was das Petermännchen darstellt weiß ich seit 50 Jahren.
Oder anderes Beispiel; in dem Tal, in Österreich, in welchem ich seit Jahrzehnten zum Fischen fahre, gibt es ein starkes Vorkommen von Schlangen. Um nicht gleich bei jeder Schlange zu erschrecken (dass man da zehn an einem Tag sieht kommt durchaus vor) habe ich mich halt damit ein bisschen befasst und kann so etwa 10 Arten sicher bestimmen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## plinse (4. Oktober 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Nordsee: Giftiger Fisch Petermännchen sticht an Küste häufiger zu
> 
> 
> Der Name ist harmlos, der Fisch aber nicht: Küstenurlauber machen zurzeit unliebsame Bekanntschaft mit dem giftigen Petermännchen.
> ...


Eben, ist ja jetzt nicht so, als dass Niedersachsen nicht betroffen wäre... Wangerooge explizit benannt...
Ich schrieb ja auch, dass es eine Sache des Fischereiverbandes ist, der die Prüfungsinhalte bestimmt. Fishing King bildet nur schlank daran orientiert aus.
Sinnvoll, dass der Fisch in Schleswig Holstein gelehrt wird, schön wäre trotzdem eine Erwähnung im Merkblatt zum Urlaubsfischereischein, der richtet sich ja schließlich an Ortsfremde  ... und wäre für Auswärtige generell eine gescheite Informationsquelle.


----------

